# Pros and cons of a x67c Lowrance Ice Machine



## Micky May I (May 17, 2008)

Okay I know this has been covered before. I have been out of the loop for awhile but I am ready to buy a fishfinder. from what I remember there was a lot of good things said about this unit. But there also was some good things said about other units in the same price range. If I remember right this unit had some features that the other ones didn't have. Anyway any replys whether they be for or against would be appreciated. Thorne Bros have these for $299.99 with free shipping.


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

All pros no cons, nuff said.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

What he said.

Superior technology at a lower price. Win - win.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice technology and good price but my buddy spent more time kneeling on the ice trying to adjust all the settings than he did fishing. I'm not saying it isn't a nice unit but it requires way too many adjustments to get a clear picture. Even after he got it somewhat dialed in it went bonkers when I dropped my Marcum down the hole a few yards away.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Only negative is your buddies will want to borrow it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Easy operation, more options than a old technology flasher and they just flat out beat the competition.........


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

You can also use the x67c during the summer months. Some guys rigged up a way to use the ice-ducer. I just ordered the boat transducer instead. 

I have had the x67c for 1 season and really like it. Helped me catch fish and I thought was pretty easy to use.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Why doesn't anybody use the flasher option? I always read everyone advising to use the graph mode.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Junio58er said:


> Nice technology and good price but my buddy spent more time kneeling on the ice trying to adjust all the settings than he did fishing. I'm not saying it isn't a nice unit but it requires way too many adjustments to get a clear picture.



I have a note in the ice fishing kack for the settings... I'll dig it out next week or 2. 

I change the settings from the summer to winter and don't switch em back till I start trolling again... works well for jigging the river in the spring too. Only thing I ever have to screw round with is zooming in the proper depth...(ie fishing 20 FOW vs. 70 FOW

Had mine for 5 for 6 years with no problems or complaints.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Junio58er said:


> Why doesn't anybody use the flasher option? I always read everyone advising to use the graph mode.


Use mine on flasher mode when I'm fishing the bay for eyes... works good once you learn how to read it...which isn't hard. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Junio58er said:


> Why doesn't anybody use the flasher option? I always read everyone advising to use the graph mode.



Why would you want to?? I do switch over to flasher once in a blue moon just for kicks but go back to graph mode in a few seconds...

Graph mode gives a better picture of what is actually in the water column..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just ordered a x67c from cabelas used my $20 rebate i had got it out the door for $170.19 with tax s&h etc... so will see this year how i like it.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Junio58er said:


> Why doesn't anybody use the flasher option? I always read everyone advising to use the graph mode.



The same reason people are dumping their vexilars for the x67c.

graph > flasher

I've tried both and it was really no contest in my opinion. The graph is more detailed and the scrolling history gives you a much better reading of the fish's behavior.
It's so easy to use my first time out I had it set up and figured out within 2 minutes without even reading the manual.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i love my x67 but it does have problems when other sonars are around. I can't fish in the same shanty as some one else if they have a fish finder


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

RyGuy525 said:


> i love my x67 but it does have problems when other sonars are around. I can't fish in the same shanty as some one else if they have a fish finder


That's because you don't have the interference rejection turned on. I've used my (X67c) right next to another sonar in my two man shanty many times.


----------



## Micky May I (May 17, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. I appreciate every ones input. Looks like the x67c is the way to go...you sold me! Come on hard water!


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

swaprat said:


> just ordered a x67c from cabelas used my $20 rebate i had got it out the door for $170.19 with tax s&h etc... so will see this year how i like it.


Thanks for the tip, swaprat. I was able to find a used carrying case and battery, and ice ducer on craigslist for the unit, and just followed through with the purchase of this thanks to a great deal provided by Cabela's. With the $40 I bought for everything else, and the $170.79 for this, it's hard to beat when I can leave the transducer on the boat and have an extra for the ice--and sell my Fl8 for close to the amount paid for everything else--and I get a unit to use for my boat too!

Can't wait!


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

You guys are going to love it... I just love watching my jig go down the water column on the graph, and then as it nears bottom, watching lines come up off the bottom to meet the jig..you can pretty much see exactly when the fish is going to hit the bait...that worked awesome in helping my six year old ice some gills and perch last winter...I'd watch the graph and tell him "ready, ready, NOW" and he'd set the hook and reel up a fish


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

livintobefishin said:


> Thanks for the tip, swaprat. I was able to find a used carrying case and battery, and ice ducer on craigslist for the unit, and just followed through with the purchase of this thanks to a great deal provided by Cabela's. With the $40 I bought for everything else, and the $170.79 for this, it's hard to beat when I can leave the transducer on the boat and have an extra for the ice--and sell my Fl8 for close to the amount paid for everything else--and I get a unit to use for my boat too!
> 
> Can't wait!


 
that what i was thinking to about dual uses.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

BryPaulD said:


> You guys are going to love it... I just love watching my jig go down the water column on the graph, and then as it nears bottom, watching lines come up off the bottom to meet the jig..you can pretty much see exactly when the fish is going to hit the bait...that worked awesome in helping my six year old ice some gills and perch last winter...I'd watch the graph and tell him "ready, ready, NOW" and he'd set the hook and reel up a fish


 
now that is just awesome to hear kid haveing a great time fishing. i got to grab my brother and his kids. take them out for a bit sooner or later. all we need now is ice....


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alright i got a question about these machines. I havent seen one work or even anyone with one. So how does the graph mode work? Are you getting all the movements right away or is it delayed because of the scroll? And what is the target seperation? I seen the pics of it on here and kinda dont get it cause it just looks like a normal scrolling graph with arcs on it. I fish with a unit thats quite a bit more money so i was just kinda wondering whats up with this cause alot of you guys praise it and its cheap so it makes me think is it that good or that good for the price?


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

How does this unit work if someone is always moving around, i know with a flasher you get instance depth and fish in the water column. 

For me im always moving around and i dont have time for the screen to display


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> Alright i got a question about these machines. I havent seen one work or even anyone with one. So how does the graph mode work? Are you getting all the movements right away or is it delayed because of the scroll? And what is the target seperation? I seen the pics of it on here and kinda dont get it cause it just looks like a normal scrolling graph with arcs on it. I fish with a unit thats quite a bit more money so i was just kinda wondering whats up with this cause alot of you guys praise it and its cheap so it makes me think is it that good or that good for the price?


How often do you find something that is both superior in quality and lower in price? That's what this is. It's a win-win. And it's so easy to use.

When you use these through the ice you're not going to see arcs like you would while trolling in a boat. It will look more like continuous lines while there is something there.

There is no delay. You see everything in real time and the scroll shows you the history. The row of pixels all the way to the right is what is going on at the moment, and everything to the left is history.

As far as target separation, the x67c has 320 vertical pixels. The minimum upper/lower it can be set to is 5 feet. 64 pixels per foot when it's targeting an area of 5 feet. 1 pixel would represent an area smaller than 1/5 of an inch. If it is reading a larger column of course the pixels would represent the larger area to scale. If you want the best possible resolution then simply split the screen and have it target a 5 foot section of the column on one side while reading the entire column on the other.

When I'm not fishing for panfish I will set mine in a hole with a tip-up. I can tell the difference between a pike and a panfish from the size of the return. It's a blast watching a pike move in from underneath and take a shiner. The flag pops up at the same time you watch the interception on the screen.

There are a videos of these in action on youtube.

Here's a vid someone put on youtube. You can see the angler has set his x67c to read the bottom 10 feet of the column. You can see the 2 fish going after the jig and you can see the jig move.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i have not used mine yet but i know you can adjust the sonar pulse so it up dates the screen faste.r same with the flasher mode. at least you use to be able to on the old h.b. 300xt my dad had. i also read in the manul that you could do it to the x67c.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I have an x-67c and love how it works....Hands down better than my vex-fl18....Truthfully the only problem I`ve had with this unit is ,,, I wish I sold my vex 3 yrs ago not 2 ...By one and never look back.Awesome ice machine for sitting or run`n and gun`n . Deep or shallow.And the zoom pan in split screen really lets you see it all and adjust quickly...Money well spent for sure.Gary


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

ready2fish said:


> How does this unit work if someone is always moving around, i know with a flasher you get instance depth and fish in the water column.
> 
> For me im always moving around and i dont have time for the screen to display


It will tell you the depth and show targets instantaneously.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

ih772 said:


> It will tell you the depth and show targets instantaneously.


I been thinking about picking up one of these to try, i had a few flashers and i just need to see if I'm really missing something

Thanks for you help


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replys id like to see one of these in action and my next purchase might be one. I got a 5.6 showdown right now that i love cause its digital and upgradeable plus its vertical no circles and colors. But the cost was high so im always looking for something good but cheap.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

dude on CL put up a m68c (x67c with GPS) for 200 bucks... don't know him from adam but if its legit and in good shape thats a decent deal.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope this isn't considered highjacking this thread, but we bought the M68c this spring (the 67 but with the GPS ) because everyone was raving about. 
Well, the graph doesnt seem to mark fish very well for us :chillin: I dont know if we just dont have the thing set up right for LSC's shallow depth ??? I've been through the manual and used the auto settings and manual settings and I am wondering if I am missing the correct settings for Lake St. Clair? We have been on hot perch bites (up and down action with them even banging bare hooks) and the graph shows nothing. We have put our Aquaview down and confirmed that there were big schools of perch under the boat but at the same time the graph showed just one or two here and there. I would have thought the screen would be lit up with fish. We tried it with the fish symbol setting AND the arch setting. 
Can anyone with one give me advice on the best manual setting for water depth between 13-24 FOW ? Thanks 

Laura 

Ps. The GPS "map" is not that great and Canadian water is not included in the map, it just goes to white when you scroll to the international boundary. We could have skipped this feature and just stayed with our handheld GPS.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Outta curiousity do any of you guys know a formula for figuring out what footprint you are getting under the water? Say x amount of feet down with x degree cone you will see x amount of bottom. Something ive always wanted to know just not smart enough to figure out. Thanks


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Outta curiousity do any of you guys know a formula for figuring out what footprint you are getting under the water? Say x amount of feet down with x degree cone you will see x amount of bottom. Something ive always wanted to know just not smart enough to figure out. Thanks


 

acording to my book and the manual it has a 20 degree cone angle. wich at 15 foot down. it would have a 12 foot round base. taper slowly back to the sonar. 

this is less as accurate as say a 10 degree because it 800 time more cone area a 10 degree would only have a 4 foot base. 

this is were you are sure ware they are in the cone for a 10 degree compared to that of a 20 degree .


which i would rather a 20 degree then a 4 degree cone angle lol's


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Something like x/depth=tan(ducer angle/2)
So
X=depth*tan(ducer angle/2)

Where x is the radius of the cone's base at the bottom.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

20 degrees - 0.35 or roughly 1/3 of depth 
24 degrees - 0.42 or roughly 2/5 of depth 
30 degrees - 0.53 or roughly 1/2 of depth 
40 degrees - 0.72 or roughly 3/4 of depth 
50 degrees - 0.93 or roughly 9/10 of depth 
60 degrees - 1.15 x depth 70 degrees - 1.4 x depth


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Or you could use this chart....

20 degree transducer
Depth Area
10 - 3.5
20 - 6.9 
30 - 10.6
40 - 14.1
50 - 17.6
60 - 21.2
70 - 24.7
80 - 28.2
90 - 31.7
100 - 35.3
120 - 42.3
150 - 52.9


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ih772 said:


> Or you could use this chart....
> 
> 20 degree transducer
> Depth Area
> ...


 
is that 1/2 of the cone angle? like multiply it by 2 to get hole cone angle or is it the hole cone size? i am doing a searh cause my book listed what it said. there above that i posted. here is what i found on that search. but it does not make sence on which is correct. just a lot of math throw your way. 




If you know the cone angle and the depth, you can calculate it using the following equation:

Sonar Cone Diameter = 2*depth*Tan(cone angle/2)

Note: "Tan" is short for Tangent. Most scientific calculators have a "Tan" key.

For example, if you have a 19 degree cone and you're in 10 feet of water,

Sonar Cone Diameter = 2*10*Tan(19/2) = 2*10*.1673 = 3.3 feet

I'm not sure if that is how the sonar companies calculate cone diameter but that is how you would do it Geometrically.


&#12288;
&#12288;


One thing I neglected to mention is that you need to have your calculator set to Degrees when performing the Tangent function on this equation. If it is set to Radians, you will not get the correct answer.

My Lowrance has a 20 degree cone angle. I set up a worksheet in MS-Excel that lists the cone diameter in 2' increments of depth from 2-40'. I'm going to laminate it and stick it on my console somewhere near my sonar unit.

Note: MS-Excel works in Radians so you need to multiply the angle term by (PI()/180) in order to make it work. The Excel equation looks like this:

=2*d*TAN((PI()/180)*(20/2))

where d is the depth term and 20 is my cone angle.

&#12288;
got all this here 
http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-18678.html


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Something like x/depth=tan(ducer angle/2)
> So
> x=depth*tan(ducer angle/2)
> 
> Where x is the radius of the cone's base at the bottom.


if you want the diameter, multiply the radius by 2.

this is exactly what you (swaprat) posted also.....

you aren't finding cone angle, you are asking for the size of the base of a cone that is formed by the transducer soundwaves that are focused through an arc.

maybe this will help:

http://www.fishfinder-store.com/howfifiwo.html


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help i think im gonna print out ih772 chart and run with that my cone in 18 i beleive so close enough for me. Im gonna play around with some of those formulas to just for the heck of it and thanks again guys


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

MSUICEMAN said:


> if you want the diameter, multiply the radius by 2.
> 
> this is exactly what you (swaprat) posted also.....
> 
> ...


 

thank you so much that make sence now. reason i was wondering is radius is half so by doubleing. you got like 14 foot wide beam that's at 20 foot deep for a 20 degree cone angle. you got were the fish could be on 7 foot on either side of it not directly on the lure. to ware a 10 dergee would read on the lure better with a tighter patteren but not cover as much water. by the way thank you for the help this makes sence now.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

swaprat said:


> thank you so much that make sence now. reason i was wondering is radius is half so by doubleing. you got like 14 foot wide beam that's at 20 foot deep for a 20 degree cone angle. you got were the fish could be on 7 foot on either side of it not directly on the lure. to ware a 10 dergee would read on the lure better with a tighter patteren but not cover as much water. by the way thank you for the help this makes sence now.


Something to keep in mind is the signal doesn't stop once its outside the cone. It looks more like this and you will mark fish outside the sonar cone.










What you need to remember is you are not using the sonar to tell you when you have a bite, that's what your spring or slip bobber is for. Your sonar tells you if there are fish below you and how they are reacting your presentation.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

ih772 said:


> Something to keep in mind is the signal doesn't stop once its outside the cone. It looks more like this and you will mark fish outside the sonar cone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice graphic ! Now based on this, our Lowrance *should* show our mudder...(bell anchor) which is tied to a cleat off of the rear port corner of the boat, right ? We should also see our baits dropping through the cone? Especially when fishing off the rear of boat? Never happens 
BTW: The transducer is located about 1ft off center keel (portside) on the transom. 

Laura


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

D and L said:


> Nice graphic ! Now based on this, our Lowrance *should* show our mudder...(bell anchor) which is tied to a cleat off of the rear port corner of the boat, right ? We should also see our baits dropping through the cone? Especially when fishing off the rear of boat? Never happens
> BTW: The transducer is located about 1ft off center keel (portside) on the transom.
> 
> Laura


Not necessarily. It depends on depth, where you have the transducer mounted, signal to noise ratio, whether you have Fish ID turned on, and how much you have the sensitivity cranked up on the unit. Unless you're in really deep water (like 60' or more) you probably won't see your anchor or bait dropping with any brand of sonar. Your anchor and baits are so far out side the cone, that their return signal is too weak to overcome the minimum discernible signal threshold that a recreational sonar can detect, which is a function of signal to noise ratio.

Remember, the transducer pattern in my other post isn't to scale with the boat at the top. Its exaggerated to give people a better understanding of the sonar cone.

The degree of angle of the sonar cone is determined by the point at which the returned signal is -3 db (or -10 db as a lot of manufacturers are doing these days) from what it would be if an object was exactly centered under the transducer and the same distance away.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

When I'm perching by boat, I can see the mushroom anchor sometimes. Especially when I start mudding. I also see fish come in just like you would see in the ice fishing examples. I have dropped a Mag Zitz down and saw it on my sonar. You can also see clouds of bait come through along with larger marks. I always say "they're down there," but my wife doesn't believe it.

This is on LSC with a Garmin 545s and transom mount transducer.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob D said:


> When I'm perching by boat, I can see the mushroom anchor sometimes. Especially when I start mudding. I also see fish come in just like you would see in the ice fishing examples. I have dropped a Mag Zitz down and saw it on my sonar. You can also see clouds of bait come through along with larger marks. I always say "they're down there," but my wife doesn't believe it.
> 
> This is on LSC with a Garmin 545s and transom mount transducer.


Yep, you'll see it if you get it close enough to the transducer.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

ih772 said:


> Something to keep in mind is the signal doesn't stop once its outside the cone. It looks more like this and you will mark fish outside the sonar cone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so now I want to know for future reference. First off, is this diagram of a skimmer or bullet style transducer? Well, because it's a boat I'm assuming it's a skimmer, I'm a bit confused because I thought skimmers shot back behind the boat, not below it. And if you were you use one for ice fishing you would need to face it down into the water? I couldn't find the post, but I think sfw1960 uses a high dollar hummingbird for ice fishing this way.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

my old transducer use to have a centering bubble on it for ice fishing it was a h.b. 300tx series still got it still works and all. any ways they down fire not out of the end if you read the manual for the x67c you can epoxy it to the haul of a boat. to shoot it threw the haul not as effective but it does work the skimmer kind. just make sure it below the ice line when using it ice fishing the boat skimmer style and level. that why i like the level on mine had a bullseye dot to level it. you may have had or read about a different model and this on maybe different. i think i seen it on a hb but a different model. cause they had tri beams etc....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Ok so now I want to know for future reference. First off, is this diagram of a skimmer or bullet style transducer? Well, because it's a boat I'm assuming it's a skimmer, I'm a bit confused because I thought skimmers shot back behind the boat, not below it. And if you were you use one for ice fishing you would need to face it down into the water? I couldn't find the post, but I think sfw1960 uses a high dollar hummingbird for ice fishing this way.


Both transducers shoot straight down unless you installed them improperly. Think about it this way, why would you want your sonar to tell you the depth way behind your boat? That's why they don't shoot straight back. Some sonar models will shoot off to the side as well as straight below but we are talking about the X67c.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

With this ice machine will i have this issue

Last year i tried fishing a few lakes later in the season after dark and my flasher would totally light up and i could not see my jig, i guess after dark time all the little bugs and plankton come out.

Would i be able to adjust my setting and not have this issue, my current flasher i really like but if i cant fish after it gets dark in dark stained water it isn't much good to me.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

There's a local lake that I fish that has this exact thing happen at night. 

On my 3 color flasher (vexilar FL-18), the screen would mostly be blotted out green. On my Lowrance I adjust the sensitivity just enough to see my jig. Then I adjust the color line to differentiate the larger and more solid echo returns, like fish and jigs, from the plankton return signals that will dominate the screen. Larger return signals will be one color family and weaker return signals from bugs will be another color family.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks ih772 for your help, it makes much more sense now, especially with the hydrodynamic way skimmer ducers are. I don't know why I never realized that, I guess I'd just had a incorrect presumption since I was much younger. Sure makes me wish I had that old hand-me-down humminbird fish finder modded for ice fishing where I realize now that I had the skimmer angled sideways


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Micky May I said:


> Okay I know this has been covered before. I have been out of the loop for awhile but I am ready to buy a fishfinder. from what I remember there was a lot of good things said about this unit. But there also was some good things said about other units in the same price range. If I remember right this unit had some features that the other ones didn't have. Anyway any replys whether they be for or against would be appreciated. Thorne Bros have these for $299.99 with free shipping.



I've had two X67's in the past and while they are a good unit, they do have negatives. The first is that Lowrance is downright horrible when it comes to repair work! They have minimum charges that on many models are 50-75% of what you can buy a new one for. By the time you pay for shipping you are often better off just selling the unit for parts (Search for complaints about there repair times and costs online).

The second issue is the ice package leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to quality and ergonomics. I know they changed the bag recently, but the zippers on both my units sucked, and one failed after just a few months of use. Also the plastic arm they use for holding the transducer is a joke, and it's best to just throw it away and use a Vexilar float (Or a chunk of pool noodle). 

The third issue, and perhaps my biggest complaint is that they are now assembled in Mexico. :rant: While their main competition (Humminbird) has kept much of their production here in the U.S Lowrance has seen fit to pad their profit margin and ignore the plight of the American worker. Johnson Outdoors (The parent company of Humminbird) has done an admirable job in keeping Americans working building Minn Kota Trolling motors, Cannon down riggers and Humminbird depth finders here in the U.S.A! Lowrance thinks other things are more important. 


I am now running a Humminbird 385CI ice unit and was very pleased with it's performance this past summer on my kayak. The are available for less than $400 and have full GPS mapping capability and accept lake maps from Lakemaster and Navionics. I hope to get it out on the ice a few times this winter.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

outdoor2dacore said:


> thanks ih772 for your help, it makes much more sense now, especially with the hydrodynamic way skimmer ducers are. I don't know why i never realized that, i guess i'd just had a incorrect presumption since i was much younger. sure makes me wish i had that old hand-me-down humminbird fish finder modded for ice fishing where i realize now that i had the skimmer angled sideways


doh!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just got the x67c man i like it already way better then the old fish finders for sure. i just got to figure how it works to turn on the ice machine mode will do it later. when i get every thing up and running.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

swaprat said:


> just got the x67c man i like it already way better then the old fish finders for sure. i just got to figure how it works to turn on the ice machine mode will do it later. when i get every thing up and running.


Congrats! 

You're going to love it.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You're going to love it.


 
thanks cant wait to fish eye on erie mite have to see how the huron is doing down in flat rock. maybe i will ask in a post later. mite go down there next friday not tomrrow just to see if i can get some eyes or steel heads.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

swaprat said:


> just got the x67c man i like it already way better then the old fish finders for sure. i just got to figure how it works to turn on the ice machine mode will do it later. when i get every thing up and running.


Run it in chart mode, you'll be able to do a lot more than flasher mode.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ih772 said:


> Run it in chart mode, you'll be able to do a lot more than flasher mode.


 
yep your right. now i got them bolth and don't have to worry about buying a vexlar lol's. because i gotthe flasher and i got the screen fish finder unit for cheap. now i can use it in the boat and on ice lol's. absolutely love it. it's that cool i use to the old style that is like 1d this is like a big step ahead in to the future of 3d. ya mine was that old. glad i bought a new one i had a hummin bird 300tx or was it xt not sure still got it too.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

If one was to look for one, would i want to buy a 2011 model or have they not changed in recent years


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

ready2fish said:


> If one was to look for one, would i want to buy a 2011 model or have they not changed in recent years


The x67c was upgraded last year. The sonar itself didn't change, but the packaging/bag did. The 2010 model sits higher up for easier viewing and has 2 tackle trays inside. The previous version sits right on the bottom of the bag and has a little arm that swings out for the transducer.

This is what the 2010 version looks like:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jgt9gS+tL.jpg

This is what the older version looks like:
http://www.thornebros.com/winter/electronics/electronics_lowrance/images_lowrance/x67icemachine.jpg

I searched a couple stores a minute ago and I found both the 2010 version and the earlier version.

I see Reed's is selling the 2010 version for $249 right now with free shipping.
http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=4714&pc=1591
Last year these were selling for $300, which is what I paid when I bought mine from Frank's in December.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

You really don't need the ice bag/kit at all. I know because I was dumb enough to buy it to use my Lowrance from the boat a few years back. If I had it to do again I'd do what I was told back then and just buy a puck ducer and gel battery. The kit is quick and simple but has no value in my opinion. If you have any grapher, just get a gel battery, puck ducer, and cut off a piece of swimming pool noodle at your buddy's next pool party when he isnt looking. I have no idea why there are still people commited to the flashers. They suck compared to a grapher, period. Ian has a lot of good posts on the use of them if you search the forum.


----------

